# anal gland cleansing



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

my dog is lickin her bum a good bit she dosnt have worms the vet said her anal gland needs cleansing, my question is how do i do that or should i go to a vet and how often does that normally have to be done any answers would be appriciated alot thanks


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

you can have your vet do it, I have always done my own dogs, working at a groomer shop helped a lot, lol, I do my guys once every two months, but I am sure it doesn't need to be doen that much, I just feel theris if they are full I release them if not I leave them alone, lol. Good luck


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks apbtmom76


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard it depends on the dog and some it happens naturally and others have issues. do you have to do it? My pup is 2 and has never had it done, I dont think. Do you have to do it? or does your dog have a problem that it isnt released naturally and you ahve to do it every 2 months?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you Holly


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i HIGHLY advise that if you have not done it before to have your vet do it.
sometimes you can rupture an anal gland if there too full and wont express.

hope this helps


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I do my own dogs while they're in the tub, because I also work at a grooming place and have seen it done by our spa techs. I asked them to show me how to do it, and I have a fair success ratio. For what that's worth, LOL.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

My dog has this often and PETCO does it.and once they have it they usually need a bath because the smell is bad.so when it happens my dog skids her but on rug or concrete she goes to PETCO bath and anal glands is done for under 40 bucks


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Does your dog need to have it done?

I've never done it to Kane and he's a year.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

They say its different with every dog.my pit is white and I know she has it also when she gets yellow stains on the bum bum.people also say it can get really bad if not drained and lead to surgery.but the smell is so potent that once they have it and you encounter it you will know that its that right away


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

40 bucks to express anal glands, holy cow Geo, my vet only charges 8 bucks, not that much but if I had to pay 40 to do it I am glad I can do it myself, lol


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

40 bucks for anal glands and a bath together


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh ok, lol, still would rather do it myself, saves me money, lol, but I do understand


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Not me that smell is horrific.the first time I got this done and asked how much it was and they said eight dollars I told them to do it twice lol well worth it .


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo, the smell is gross for sure but taht is why I do it at bath time, goes away with the bubbles


----------

